# The Coolest Cooler



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2014)

The coolest or trying to do too much?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryangrepper/coolest-cooler-21st-century-cooler-thats-actually


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2014)

Neat concept, but that might just be too much stuff in one package.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 10, 2014)

Too much in ne package


----------



## dlague (Jul 10, 2014)

I am not really a cooler toter!  Feels to redneck like IMO when going to the beach which is probably the only place I might use it!  For $180 I am all set - put that towards ski gear instead.  It is well thought out though.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2014)

Maybe too much for everyday backyard use, but it is a bunch of stuff that could conceivably be used. I don't like the "leave the whole top open to use the blender" function though- seems to be thermodynamically wasteful.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Maybe too much for everyday backyard use, but it is a bunch of stuff that could conceivably be used. I don't like the "leave the whole top open to use the blender" function though- seems to be thermodynamically wasteful.



Doesn't look like the top needs to be open to use the blender, but they provide a recess in the under side of the top to hold the blender pitcher while filling it up with ice and such.  Then you close the lid to put it on the actual blender part.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 10, 2014)

Does Skiquattro post here anymore? I see this being up his alley. He was always hauling coolers and blenders out to the beach.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Does Skiquattro post here anymore? I see this being up his alley. He was always hauling coolers and blenders out to the beach.



According to the members list, not since January

I don't think this is overkill. There is a conceivable and realistic use for everything on the cooler. Only downside is the extra weight you'd have to deal with dragging it through the sand.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Doesn't look like the top needs to be open to use the blender, but they provide a recess in the under side of the top to hold the blender pitcher while filling it up with ice and such. Then you close the lid to put it on the actual blender part.



Yeah, I based that on a glimpse of a shot from the video. Snap judgment on no information for the win...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2014)

These will fill the parking lots of many a NASCAR race or college/NFL football tailgating spread i'm sure!

Neat idea,  but a bit too much in trying to do it all for my tastes


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 10, 2014)

definitely a cool concept and must have been a lot of fun to design.  But it's not something I'd ever buy.  The problem with jamming so many different things into one package is that as individual elements start to break you end up lugging around a bunch of weight for nothing.  I'd rather have each piece separately.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Does Skiquattro post here anymore? I see this being up his alley. He was always hauling coolers and blenders out to the beach.



Maybe that is Skiquattro and this is his new business venture?


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 10, 2014)

On the other hand.....
The dude had a $50K goal and has already raised $1.4M !!!    So maybe he understands what people want.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 10, 2014)

I think its all great but the blender part.  Ditch that and you loose a motor, container and the batteries required to run it.  That will give you more room for drinks and save a bunch of weight.


----------

